# fiberglass



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

i remember reading a thread on how to fiberglass a dasboard on here awhile ago.. i was wonderin about the different interior pieces that arent vinyl, like the rear side panels like in the pixs. do they just have to be scuffed down and applied a small coat of fiberglass toppped with bondo? i tried the search engine but it doesn't work.. i asked the guy that owns this monte but he never responded.. any info, pixs or links would be great.. thanks in advance

































and on that armrest.. does the vinyl have to be removed?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

You can go about it that way by scuffing it up, laying down a thin coat of glass and bondo, or you can scuff it up, hit it with high build primer, and paint it as well.

On the armrest teh vinyl doesn't have to be removed....just scuffed really good. 

On the armres you could also scuff really good, wrap it in grille cloth, glass and bondo.


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

o ok.. thanks man... :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Oct 15 2009, 08:07 AM~15364464
> *o ok.. thanks man... :thumbsup:
> *


Have fun sanding! :biggrin:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

jajaja yea...


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

1 more ques? what number scuff pad should i get??


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Oct 15 2009, 09:02 AM~15364888
> *1 more ques? what number scuff pad should i get??
> *


for scuffing you can go a number or routes.....either 60 grit sandpaper, or take a disc grinder and hit it with 32 grit. Just have to scuff enough to make it bond.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 15 2009, 10:05 AM~15364064
> *You can go about it that way by scuffing it up, laying down a thin coat of glass and bondo, or you can scuff it up, hit it with high build primer, and paint it as well.
> 
> On the armrest teh vinyl doesn't have to be removed....just scuffed really good.
> ...


I would just sand the texture off the plastic and then prime and paint


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 19 2009, 07:20 PM~15406618
> *I would just sand the texture off the plastic and then prime and paint
> *


Can try that....I was unsuccessful doing so because of the foam underneath on the dash being plyable still. When you glass it the foam becomes rigid and won't crack it. Just my experience though.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 20 2009, 08:20 AM~15410626
> *Can try that....I was unsuccessful doing so because of the foam underneath on the dash being plyable still. When you glass it the foam becomes rigid and won't crack it. Just my experience though.
> *


I was talkin about the plastic trim pieces, not the dash. I would definitly use glass on the dash


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 19 2009, 06:20 PM~15406618
> *I would just sand the texture off the plastic and then prime and paint
> *



allright thanks man.. u sand with 60?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 20 2009, 06:05 AM~15410791
> *I was talkin about the plastic trim pieces, not the dash. I would definitly use glass on the dash
> *


I see said the blind man to the deaf man over the telephone! :biggrin: 

Yeah for the plastic pieces I just gave the panels an extremely good sanding with 60 grit, and will hit it with high build and then paint! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Oct 20 2009, 11:39 AM~15411765
> *allright thanks man.. u sand with 60?
> *


just remove the grain, then I would hit it with 120 , clean, spray some bulldog adhesion promoter and then paint. you could prime them too before painting..... thats what I would do


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 20 2009, 11:35 AM~15413046
> *just remove the grain, then I would hit it with 120 , clean, spray some bulldog adhesion promoter and then paint. you could prime them too before painting..... thats what I would do
> *


Who cares what you would do! You live in Florida...you would probably ride 32's on a geo metro! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 21 2009, 08:25 AM~15420529
> *Who cares what you would do! You live in Florida...you would probably ride 32's on a geo metro!  :biggrin:
> *


Its a ford festiva .... get it right :rant: and I only have 26's but I keep em clean :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 21 2009, 08:07 AM~15421341
> *Its a ford festiva .... get it right :rant: and I only have 26's but I keep em clean  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Big pimpin! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 21 2009, 11:34 AM~15421541
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Big pimpin!  :biggrin:
> *


believe that :cheesy:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Oct 21 2009, 11:27 PM~15431038
> *thanks guys
> *


Just wait until you get our bill for helping! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Oct 22 2009, 02:27 AM~15431038
> *thanks guys
> *


 :uh: just pay the bill and dont make us wait :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 22 2009, 08:13 AM~15432852
> *:uh: just pay the bill and dont make us wait :angry:
> *


Co-signed! :biggrin:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Oct 22 2009, 04:25 AM~15431911-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aww nuts i didn't see the fine print...damn it


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Oct 22 2009, 09:13 AM~15433433
> *aww nuts i didn't see the fine print...damn it
> *


:thumbsup:

KAKALAK will also quote this post for gayness! :biggrin:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 22 2009, 08:17 AM~15433470
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> KAKALAK will also quote this post for gayness!  :biggrin:
> *



why was ur post edited :scrutinize: nuts(no ****)


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Oct 22 2009, 09:43 AM~15433735
> *why was ur post edited :scrutinize: nuts(no ****)
> *


I fix my miss spelled words before others can!  

KAKALAK will point out the fact you posted the word nuts. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Oct 22 2009, 12:43 PM~15433735
> *why was ur post edited :scrutinize: nuts(no ****)
> *


cause he added the part about me :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 22 2009, 05:54 PM~15438241
> *cause he added the part about me :uh:
> *


Wow, your going to leave the part about nuts alone? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 23 2009, 07:23 AM~15442919
> *Wow, your going to leave the part about nuts alone? :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


only because you assumed I was going to qoute it :uh: 



















































(no ****) :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------

